# Grim Reaper Stalkaround



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds great so far. Keep posting the pics.


----------



## ImmoralZombie (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds really cool i would love to see it!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Alright update. so the scythe isn't happening this year, just doesn't take priority, but the costume is, made a lot of progress on it today. all that it needs is the sleeves, and to have the bottom extended.


----------

